# 9.0-BETA3 - boot freeze



## Caisleain (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just testing 9.0-BETA3 (64 Bit) on a laptop (HP Compaq 615).
I've already got windows and linux on the machine and am using GRUB as the boot manager.

FreeBSD booted up once into KDE and ran no problem. I did a reboot.

Since then the system will freeze during the boot. The last message I see in the console tells me about the Broadcomm Wireless LAN driver. Then the console messages disappear and I'm left with a blank screen. My feeling is that X has just been started. The system doesn't respond to the keyboard so I have to do a power off.

I can boot into single user mode and have looked at the syslog messages, but nothing about a possible error.

I see from the console messages during the boot that all the filesystems are ok.

Has anyone else seen this or know what it is?


----------

